# TiVo Bolt - power outage, now no signal. Help!



## AGold (Sep 9, 2020)

Power outage last nite. Now I can’t get a signal. Cable ok. Unplugged/plugged in everything and restarted router. WiFi working fine. Never happened before with other outages. What to do?


----------

